# ASA 101 Test



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can find a study guide for the ASA 101 basic keel boat test. I'm looking for the answers to the questions in the log book.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
B


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just want help with the answers to the study guide


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

like the stuff here Basic Keelboat Sailing Standard (ASA 101) - American Sailing Association


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I don't know about the ASA, but there are several logs kept aboard.
Let's start with the Deck Log
Vessel: Navigator: From: To:
Time Position Latitude Longitude TC V D CC Speed Remarks
Hope this helps.

Dick


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

CHEATER!

Are you trying to copy the class structure, sail away, your posts sound sinister.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Buy the book, read it, and if you cannot pass the test you should not be allowed out without a handler!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a thin book, the answers are all in the book. There are no trick questions.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

ASA 101 has a lot of material that is good to know.

Don't just learn the answers for the test, that is really sad.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

billymaloney82 said:


> I just want the answers not just what to study


Here they are:

A
C
D
B
A
C
D
D
C
A
A
B
D
C
A

:laugher


----------



## BJSoCal (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow.. asking for just the answers.. balls..


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

and then we wonder why things happen...

uh, captain...what does that red triangle mean...
captain responds, answer is D...

Are we smarter than a 5th grader....in this case no...

for the OP, the answer is - You have no business anywhere near the water or a boat. You are an accident going to happen


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone else on this, do the work and actually be good at it and not a hazard to all of us who did.


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow OK guys. Everyone is so nice on this forum thank.

You guys are taking this the wrong way. It's not cheating. 
Ever heard of the saying work smarter not harder?? I have every intentions of studying everything and after the test I will have the same knowledge as anyone would. 

Thanks for your constructive help, Dicks!


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Was looking for help with the study guide not the answers to the test geez!
Wont ask u guys for any thing no more.


----------



## turban10 (Jan 4, 2010)

No, we are not dicks. 
We are fellow sailors who share the water with you. We have kids and familes who we want to keep safe. 

You see, when coming in to a busy channel, or harbor, you will need know who has right of way. If you don't know that you are the give-way vessel, and plow into my boat, then your lack of knowledge has endangered both of us. 

I took and passed the ASA101. If you read the material, you will pass. You will also understand why things are the way they are and can apply your knowledge in the real world. Just knowing that B is the correct answer for question number 3 is not the same. 

Good luck. Its worth your time to learn as much as you can. Sailing is a wonderful sport, but it can also be a killer.


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Totally agree and respect that! Again your misunderstanding my intentions. I want to learn and have the knowledge and be a safe sailor just as much as you guys do. Everyone seems to quickly assume im trying to cheat. I don't want A B answers.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

billymaloney82 said:


> Was looking for help with the study guide not the answers to the test geez!
> Wont ask u guys for any thing no more.


Why would everyone jump to the conclusions that you just wanted the answers. Perhaps that was in your second post that you edited just before making this post.

If you have questions, feel free to ask. As stated earlier, all the answers are in the books. Take the course, study the materials, pay attention, and you will have no trouble with the test. Good luck!


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah i had to edit it becuase every one was misunderstanding me.


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

So negative here. I say the word answers and everyone loses it. I understand everyone want there friends and families to me safe and SO do I.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Billy-

*The somewhat overwhelming and negative response might have something to do with your first post being a request for answers to questions that would generally be easily found if you actually READ THE MATERIAL.* The fact that you're asking says a lot about how seriously you're taking the course or not...

Your whining and saying you won't ask any more questions isn't helping your cause any either.



billymaloney82 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a study guide for the ASA 101 basic keel boat test. I'm looking for the answers to the questions in the log book.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Billy, I was one of the ones that jumped to the wrong conclusion, sorry about that.  Don't let it sour you on Sailnet, people are really, hmm, I wanted to say easy going but okay maybe not so easy going.  But they are fun and lots of good knowledge!


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

HAHA. Well there is no way to judge my intentions so i understand why u guys think that. Ill get it done.


----------



## billymaloney82 (Jun 22, 2010)

If i had bad intentions would i put my name out there?
Its been fun fellas but i need to study haha!


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

Study hard, but take breaks.
Best way to learn is a day on, a day off, then a day on again.
Same reason you can recite the McDonald's song whether you like it or not... periodicity of learning requires that you learn, forget, then relearn in order to lock it in.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

What McDonald's song? ;-)


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Half hour a night studying book for two weeks ought to get you there if you are willing to study. I won't name names to protect the not so innocent but I know of a couple schools that give the test open book, so the bar is pretty darn low. The schools want you to pass so that you will charter boats from them and take more classes.... charter bigger boats, take more classes etc.

The schools that don't do the test open book will correct your test, tell you where you were wrong so you get it right the next time.

michael


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

A
C
D
B
A
C
D
D
C
A
A
B
D
C
A

Aren't you doing a disservice to the schools teaching these classes by posting the answers?


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

sailor50 said:


> A
> C
> D
> B
> ...


Did you not see the :laugher below it? Do you think maybe these answers are not right?


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow!

I did not!

My bad!

Good on you!


----------



## tomwatt (Dec 11, 2009)

nolatom said:


> What McDonald's song? ;-)


OK just for you, it's a Bourbon Street song, for everyone else it's McDonald's.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Actually, thinking about why something is NOT the right answer can sometimes teach you more than knowing the right answer. Sometimes there is little difference and the mistake can later kill you....think types of gas!


----------



## sweepint (Jan 10, 2014)

For the life of me I have yet to find the mandatory requirement on taking the ASA course in order to take a boat out. I do understand the need to pay the due's as I have my OUPV/ Masters 50Ton. I think the OP wrote his questions out with good intentions but were misunderstood by most on here. As with most open forums and this one is no different It's a shark tank looking for a little blood. 
To the OP good luck in your search.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

This tread is 5½ years old... Geez... I hope that the guy has passed his ASA 101 since then.

BTW ASA 101 is the preREQUISITE for ASA 103, which is the prerequisite for ASA 104 - Bareboat Cruising Certification. I understand that, while certification is not required to bareboat everywhere, proof of ASA 104 certification, or equivalent, is REQUIRED by the governments of Greece and Croatia to charter there.


----------

